# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Подключение весового терминала к компу

## crazy_osama

Имеется весовой терминал Т-3 с двумя разъемами:
один Rs232 (db9f)
другой неизвестный , в документации к весам написано:"предохоанитель или разъем интерфейса Rs232 для связи с ПК", но он круглый имеет 5 контактов, на самом разъеме написано:"rs 765 J/К5r".
Гугл такого интерфейса не знает. Тех. поддержка организации, где были приобретены весы молчит, все вопросы игнорит, разъяснений не дают. В сервис-центрах этой организации отказываются разъяснить в чем дело. 
Помогите, кто знает, что это за интерфейс, и каким образом это можно подключить к компу.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## crazy_osama

Вопрос снимается, в одном сервис-центре выяснили, что это стандартный com-порт.  Кабель перепаяли по схеме распайки в документации.

----------

